# Monarch J3S RTA



## Rob Fisher (6/10/20)

I was lucky enough to get one of these sort-after RTA's on the first list! It was hellish expensive and I'm really glad I'm able to get a restricted DL vape from it. It comes with an airflow plug for MTL as well.

I don't like the drip tip it comes with but happily one of my Siam tips looks good on top!

There are no YouTube reviews for it because it's so new so I pretty much winged the build. I think looking at it now that I shouldn't push my wick tails down into the well because it drips from the top. Time will tell.

Didn't need much time... I need to rewick!  I should not have pushed the wick down and just left them straight! Take two.

On the plus side, the flavour is really good and the airflow is perfect for me. On the negative side, it's bottom fill and small capacity juice. It's a 22mm atty which gives me something to put on my new IF Mods Mod which has a 22mmm catch cup which I didn't realise.

I am loving the vape from it but time will tell if I can live with refilling it so often. I

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Dreadside (6/10/20)

@Rob Fisher stunning rta!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/10/20)

Stunning combo @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/22)

One of the very best RTA's around. Surprising it doesn't get more coverage! Just wish it had more juice capacity!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

